# 150 Years of the Maltese Cross



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

For all those that have an interest in Tugs There is a very informative book 150 Years of the Maltese Cross by John H Proud. on ebay . item No 350291210117, I have no vested interest in the sale just noticed it as searching (I have the copy) 
Ray


----------

